# What bindings to get??



## DayQuil (Nov 4, 2012)

*more bindings*

also looking at Forum republic, Burton Mission, and K2 Hurrithane...so yeah


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dont buy the Gnu's. Not good. They feel like 3 year old Rides. 

The Rodeos or Missions are your best options.


----------



## DayQuil (Nov 4, 2012)

*390 boss*

I found a deal on evo...2012 Rome 390 Boss's for $118..should i go for this or spend the extra cash on the missions or rodeos?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If they're right size swoop that now.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

Why not just scoop a pair of Union Flites? $159.99 Lifetime warranty on the baseplate and heelcup. Fully padded gas pedal, super easy to adjust.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

camosunsnowboar said:


> Why not just scoop a pair of Union Flites? $159.99 Lifetime warranty on the baseplate and heelcup. Fully padded gas pedal, super easy to adjust.


Easy to adjust? You have to use a screw driver on everything except the ankle strap. And I'm pretty sure every single company has a lifetime warranty on the baseplate. Union is also the only ones making a point to say heelcup too. Everyone else just counts that as par of the baseplate. And fully padded gas pedal? Who isn't doing that?

If you wanna talk warranty Salomon does lifetime on the highbacks as well as the baseplate and increases the rest of the warranty to two years if they're paired with Salomon boots.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

Salomon makes skis. Union makes bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty fucking good skis too.

Next you'll tell me all about how K2 makes skis too.

Volcom is owned by Prada. Vans is under the same umbrella as The North Face. Ride is owned by K2 who makes skis...

Do you really think they aren't a completely seperate division from the ski side?

Salomon was one of the very first companies to come up with a unique sidecut to compensate for rocker washout.

Your for snowboarders by snowboarders high horse is over there, as in, not here. Go away, you're out of your league.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

camosunsnowboar said:


> Salomon makes skis. Union makes bindings.


Salomon makes good skis, Union makes sucky bindings. 

Didnt have the greatest experience with Unions at all and I'm done with them. You'd think a bindings exclusive company would have done a better effort at pioneering binding technology or at least improving them. My wife rides union bindings and she cusses them out every single time.

You'll then hear in the next few posts from Union fanboys how great Union bindings are, blind fools.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

You work in a shop, yet it takes you 2 hours to figure out how to use a screwdriver to adjust your bindings.

Anyway, OP, grab what you feel comfortable getting. Don't overlook companies just because some people can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

camosunsnowboar said:


> Salomon makes skis. Union makes bindings.


union makes shitty bindings with ten year old toestraps.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> union makes AWESOME bindings with simple toestraps.


DayQuill...I think C3Shop is working on some new stuff, but if you ARE interested in Unions and don't wanna break the bank I'd try the DLXs in the sample section.

89.00

http://www.c3-shop.com/products/union/sample-bindings

They're an amazing binding at a criminal price. I'd sell you mine but I still use them. Don't listen to all the silliness about the toestrap. The cored out ones they use are JUUUUST fine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just fine is worse than great. And Flux's, Burtons, Rides, K2's, Salomon's, and Raidens are great.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Just fine is worse than great. And Flux's, Burtons, Rides, K2's, Salomon's, and Raidens are great.


Arguing semantics are we now?

Also, kevin for a guy who works in a shop you sure talk a lot of shit about the product you carry. Yes, there are some brands that people are not as stoked on as others, but to outright say that what your shop carries is shit...is not kosher.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazing > Great.

**throws down gauntlet**

Here's how the DLX toe strap works.

1. You put it over your toe
2. It stays in place, over your toe box until you release it.

Does it work differently on other bindings? If others offer a toe toe massage....or better *wink wink** sign me up.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been using Union bindings for several years now and dig them. They've been really comfortable and realiable, I haven't even broken a ladder strap! I'm sure you can find some below $200. I recommend Forces or Atlas.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

camosunsnowboar said:


> Arguing semantics are we now?
> 
> Also, kevin for a guy who works in a shop you sure talk a lot of shit about the product you carry. Yes, there are some brands that people are not as stoked on as others, but to outright say that what your shop carries is shit...is not kosher.


I didn't make the decision to carry them did I? And I sell Formulas before Forces without saying a single negative thing about either binding. They're better. Same for Atlases which have less tech and cost $40 more. Why buy Contacts when I sell Hurrithanes. More tech in those too and $20 cheaper. Contact pros are the only thing I'll sell, and solely cause they're fucking light as shit. And for the record I like the way those ride, toe strap/ratchet as exceptions of course.

Also talking shit and giving facts are not the same thing. I tell people exactly what I say here. But with a more diplomatic tone.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Kevin,
What "more tech" do the K2 bindings have? I rode Formulas and Hurrithanes at a demo last spring. Formulas were ok IMO, did not like the Hurrithanes, but that's just my preference.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Canted footbeds, ankle strap hinge, 3 pin ratchets, on the fly ramp adjustment, and my apparent favorite, all tool less.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Shralp likes it stiffer.

Also, bro, 3 pins > 2 pins

about 38% better.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Canted footbeds, ankle strap hinge, 3 pin ratchets, on the fly ramp adjustment, and my apparent favorite, all tool less.



You work in a shop right? I'm sure listing those items is a selling point.

I don't prefer canted footbeds, and I adjust my bindings before going out so no need for on the fly adjustments.

To each their own. I prefer the simplicity of Union's. I also like the fact I haven't had any issues or pieces break over the last several years riding them. Rock Solid.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phony_stark said:


> Shralp likes it stiffer.
> 
> Also, bro, 3 pins > 2 pins
> 
> about 38% better.


I don't get this? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

shralp said:


> You work in a shop right? I'm sure listing those items is a selling point.
> 
> I don't prefer canted footbeds, and I adjust my bindings before going out so no need for on the fly adjustments.
> 
> To each their own. I prefer the simplicity of Union's. I also like the fact I haven't had any issues or pieces break over the last several years riding them. Rock Solid.


Strap hinge is seriously great to have. Canted footbeds, fair enough, but majority of the industry finds them better and anatomically they do make more sense. 3 pin ratchets work smoother and don't bind. It's the reason K2, Ride, and Salomon have all moved to them. And Tool less just means if something happens on the mountain you don't need a tool.

On the fly ramp adjustment is really a feature that the shop guys like. Makes things easier to adjust before we send them out with the new gear.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like how easy mine are too.

I really think that they're larger than the sum of their parts.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I don't get this? What are you trying to say?


I was just throwing a number out there for the amount of improvement. It's just a guess though.

Shralp, however, really does like it stiff. That's a fact.


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Canted footbeds, ankle strap hinge, 3 pin ratchets, on the fly ramp adjustment, and my apparent favorite, all tool less.


Which are all mostly unnecessary. Union bindings have what you need, without all that bullshit (_like someone pointed out_) that you don't need.


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I didn't make the decision to carry them did I? And I sell Formulas before Forces without saying a single negative thing about either binding. They're better. *Same for Atlases which have less tech and cost $40 more. Why buy Contacts when I sell Hurrithanes.* More tech in those too and $20 cheaper. Contact pros are the only thing I'll sell, and solely cause they're fucking light as shit. And for the record I like the way those ride, toe strap/ratchet as exceptions of course.
> 
> Also talking shit and giving facts are not the same thing. I tell people exactly what I say here. But with a more diplomatic tone.


What the hell do you mean "less tech"?!? So you're saying the upgraded asym straps and whole design of the binding (new baseplate and highback) is "less tech"? Please elaborate. And "Why buy Contacts when I sell Hurrithanes?" Because it is a WHOLE different binding.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> I was just throwing a number out there for the amount of improvement. It's just a guess though.
> 
> Shralp, however, really does like it stiff. That's a fact.


Hey Phony, can we keep our personal relationship facts off the interwebz? Thx.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jc610 said:


> Which are all mostly unnecessary. Union bindings have what you need, without all that bullshit (_like someone pointed out_) that you don't need.


Yup, canted footbeds are unnecessary. Thats why every brand except Union and maybe Drake will offer some form of it by next year. Yup, the ENTIRE industry is wrong. And so is science. Hinged strap? Its one of the most useful things on the market. And I also forgot to mention the dual adjustable toe strap. You can asjust the top stand independently of the bottom one.

How can an entire bindings baseplate be considered tech? Its not even new this year. And 3 pin ratchets ARE better. They make things smoother and keep them from binding. Something Union neglects with the toe ratchet.

And that asym strap makes no sense. For one its bairly asym and again its contrary the the entire rest of the industry who put the fatter side under the ratchet.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if your union toestraps fit your boots it is only by luck.

they have the shittiest cap design in the industry - hands down.

they refuse to innovate or change this because they ordered them in such a large quantity that they're still selling product from 5+ years ago. 

if bright colors distract you then you might be stupid enough to buy these. 

and now we know that they use pathetic spam attempts to market their shithole product. fuck union. fuck capita. this shit if for little kids who know no better and are financed by mommy.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

If unions are not the bindings then what are the ones to go with? 



ShredLife said:


> if your union toestraps fit your boots it is only by luck.
> 
> they have the shittiest cap design in the industry - hands down.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

in no particular order: flux, rome, burton, k2, raiden, now, salomon...


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> in no particular order: flux, rome, burton, k2, raiden, now, salomon...


Thanks I really want to try now or Rome


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if your union toestraps fit your boots it is only by luck.
> 
> they have the shittiest cap design in the industry - hands down.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to disagree. I think they have the best toecap in the industry. it's true that the hole doesn't fit symmetrically on your boot, but the fat part wraps perfectly around your boot and will NOT come off. Due to the weird weather in California last year I rode in a LOT of variable conditions and , when I would get to the bottom of the run after maybe a coupla wipeouts the cap was still on the boot. If there was a ton of ice on my boot, the cap stayed on, if it was snowing/rainy out, the cap stayed on. My burton gettagrips had slippage (supra will disagree most likely), as did my rome 390s (I heard they're making a newer toe strap though.) last year.

This is just my personal experience after riding 50 days last year on a combination of Altases and my bastard DLXs that had the contact pro toecap...because I like to be matchy matchy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the toestrap is bullshit. it doesn't pull back, it pushes down.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> if your union toestraps fit your boots it is only by luck.
> 
> they have the shittiest cap design in the industry - hands down.
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous.

Unions have toe caps have fit me best, and that's one of the reasons why I've been riding them for 4-5 years now. To take from another company's "shittiest" designs, you can look at Burton. I had a pair of Malavitas and those Supercaps, or whatever they call them, kept slipping off my Kaijus. Not enough to make it a hassle, but a couple times throughout the day, whereas my Forces never slipped. If you have Burton boots, they work great, but my friends and I have had issues with other boots, Nikes specifically.
That's why I like my Exile straps, they have the interior of the toe cap hollowed out so it fits right over the toe and never slips. Unions are like these as well. I just got a pair of Infidels and I'll give those straps another try, but I may have to order or find a pair of Exile straps to replace them.

Union has had some issues with toe caps in the past. I personally never experienced any, but they changed that design 2 years ago, and apparently the issue is fixed, so that they're compatible with most boots out there now.

I'm personally not a fan of the "skittles" colorways either, but as a shop kid, those are the first that go out the door. Ya, granted to younger guys, but how many other people on the hill do you see riding Unions. Whether those are Contacts, Forces, etc. If they're "so fucking terrible", why do you think so many people choose to buy them? And that they're quite arguably the #1 binding brand on the market?

So much unfounded hate. btw, i liked how you waited to reply until your butt buddy did.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> the toestrap is bullshit. it doesn't pull back, it pushes down.




If I had to pick between the two, I'd much rather a toe strap push down and hold my toe down, rather than pull it back, even when the ankle strap does the vast majority of this, and have my toe slip out.

Remember before cap straps were the norm, all bindings were on top and "pushed down".


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 I've had four different kinds of boots and Union has fit them all.

I'm VERY unlucky, personal anecdote. There was one chick I had been wanting to see naked for YEARS, finally got the clothes off, had a chance to "seal the deal" and called her the wrong name.

not lucky.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Remember before cap straps were the norm, all bindings were on top and "pushed down".


then remember when toecaps came out and everyone switched? ffs


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Yup, canted footbeds are unnecessary. Thats why every brand except Union and maybe Drake will offer some form of it by next year. Yup, the ENTIRE industry is wrong.



canted footbeds aren't for everybody. I fucking hate them, so that's why I would never give a brand like K2 a try, since their entire binding lineup has built in cants.

Agreed that Union should atleast try to make it an option on some models as well though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

THAT is garbage.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> then remember when toecaps came out and everyone switched? ffs


And Union changed with the times...?

The toe strap fits me, and many others well enough to choose to ride them.

They didn't fit you. Tough shit. Sucks to be you. 
Atleast you found some other bindings to fit you.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Alka, are you seeing how Nivek set up the toecap on the 32? Hilarious.

Size of the boot and size of the binding please.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> Alka, are you seeing how Nivek set up the toecap on the 32? Hilarious.
> 
> Size of the boot and size of the binding please.





Alkasquawlik said:


> Don't see what's so funny.
> 
> That's how they're supposed to fit.


hilarious... get your stories straight.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't have the same binding set up, we're supposed to be the same? I like around 4 teeth showing. Alka likes none. This is a preference thing.

For the record, I'd still like to know the size of the boot and the binding to know if the boot is centered on the binding.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm starting to think you guys might not know quite as much about snowboarding as you think you do....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> I don't have the same binding set up, we're supposed to be the same? I like around 4 teeth showing. Alka likes none. This is a preference thing.


He must have forgotten that people have different size feet, and different sized boots. I was looking strictly at the toe caps, nothing else, since that was what the conversation was about, and those look fine to me. I ride them like that.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i'm starting to think you guys might not know quite as much about snowboarding as you think you do....


Grant us with your knowledge, O Wise One.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

And I ride mine with a little more teeth showing...no biggie.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

shop kids don't get shit from me. you have to learn it in the field little boy.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> shop kids don't get shit from me. you have to learn it in the field little boy.


No idea wtf that even means haha, but just saying, you never know who you're talking to behind a computer screen. 
You don't know my industry background, who am I, or anything.

But I'll take your advice Gramps. In the field? SBF slang for small mammal in butthole?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Badass alert.

To shredlife's credit after following me into another thread, he finally contributed something, so that's cool.

This is how I like to do it.

Center the boot and the gas pedal, obviously
and I adjust the ankle strap until there are about three fingers of teeth. 

I adjust the toe strap until there are around 4.

Alka, keeps it more simple and rides it down to nothing.

It's like hockey skates, some play tongues in (like me) others go tongues out.

Nivek what are your settings? How do you want your boot to fit?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phony_stark said:


> Alka, are you seeing how Nivek set up the toecap on the 32? Hilarious.
> 
> Size of the boot and size of the binding please.


I have equal toe and heel overhang on that. It's a 9 in a M/L. The strap is centered on the boot.

Hell if you want I'll adjust the whole thing all the way forward tomorrow so there is more ladder and take another pic. The strap will still stick out that far off the end of the boot.

Here's the other side.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll get a pic of mine tomorrow night too.

edit: more importantly, how do you want them to fit?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

word, and I'll grab a pic of my Kaijus in my M/L Atlas whenever I get back to where my stuff is.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmmm... It's looking to me like you may be able to size down on that binding. There should be more teeth showing on the ladder strap, and you're apparently on one of the first holes on the other side...

Still, we all get it: You don't like the Union toe strap. I still fail to see how a couple of peoples' opinions justify the weighty bombastic and/or hyperbolic bullshit that has been spewed in this and other threads?

Why not share your experiences with the stuff that has worked and not worked for you and your friends rather than make a bunch of emotional claims about a piece of gear's qualitative merit or supposed objective value? The OP would get a BUNCH more value from that don't you think?


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Also: What kind of "OG" snowboarder hates on shop kids? That's just bad form.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

matty19 said:


> Also: What kind of "OG" snowboarder hates on shop kids? That's just bad form.


Someone who's riding the coat tails of someone else.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

why are you pussies so butthurt?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Better question Shredlife, old pal, can I ask what you have contributed to DayQuill's search for bindings? 

Do you have some bindings to recommend?

If they're 390s, maybe you should have spent more time helping another member set his up correctly and recommending those than shaking your fist at people trying to help. 

You're like an old man yelling at a tree right now, dude, simmer down.
You've already lost enough of your day over this, I hope you don't lose any of your night. Pleasant dreams!

Recommend some bindings plz.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> why are you pussies so butthurt?


No one is butthurt. 

Although, if I had to choose, I'd say the kook who wears Arcteryx is the one who was butthurt.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yikes! Who's spending $600+ on a jacket that barely reaches their waist?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

He hates shop kids and shop kids don't carry that shit. It's only logical and COARER THAN COAR, BRAH!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

A very short man.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

He and I appear to approach sliding sideways on snow from VERY different places... I hope that his way is as much fun as mine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

matty19 said:


> Why not share your experiences with the stuff that has worked and not worked for you and your friends rather than make a bunch of emotional claims about a piece of gear's qualitative merit or supposed objective value? The OP would get a BUNCH more value from that don't you think?


I rode Unions for 3 years. They suck. My roommate rode them for 4. He's over them and will never go back. Hows that for personal and friend usage info?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Sigh...you didn't answer Matty's question.

1. When did you stop using Unions? When did your roommate stop using Unions? Last year? The year before that? 
2. Why did you stop using them?

If this is how you answer questions and give feedback, you won't last long at any job that requires R&D or "Journalism". Does someone else write for you? The person who shows up here and talks about Unions seems like, a bitter, angry, tiny, tiny man. The person who talks about other things seems less so.

Do two people use this account? If I were someone wanting to know about Unions, I would find your opinions unreliable.


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I have equal toe and heel overhang on that. It's a 9 in a M/L. The strap is centered on the boot.
> 
> Hell if you want I'll adjust the whole thing all the way forward tomorrow so there is more ladder and take another pic. The strap will still stick out that far off the end of the boot.
> 
> Here's the other side.


Umm...how 'bout putting the toe straps in the back slots rather than the front, then they might fit right. _derp_


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I rode Unions for 3 years. They suck. My roommate rode them for 4. He's over them and will never go back. Hows that for personal and friend usage info?


"Sucks" isn't very informative, and it's also very subjective. If you don't like the toestraps, or feel that Unions have too little baseplate padding, why not just say that?

I am not a fan of K2 bindings. I think that the auto toestrap, hinged straps, and canted footbeds are overly engineered and just more stuff to have to fiddle with. I don't like rear-entry bindings, as in my experience it makes bindings less responsive. Tool-less adjustability is nice, but some of the solutions that I've seen make me wonder how durable they are.

None of that equates to a justifiable statement that one design/engineering approach is "better" than another. It just means that my understanding of a better solution is dictated by my experiences as a rider - as are yours.

Investing in the latest version of snowboarding fanboyism (which started 25 years ago as "Burton vs. Sims") is just so much bullshit. I don't care what gear you ride. I am curious about honest, insightful feedback about why gear has or hasn't worked for somebody. We are not defined as riders by the gear that we ride. We are defined by the stoke that we share. 90% rider, 10% board. ALWAYS.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

jc610 said:


> Umm...how 'bout putting the toe straps in the back slots rather than the front, then they might fit right. _derp_


Nivek? What are your settings? You still haven't explained them.


----------

